# Europa League round 6 13. Dec.



## Writer (Dec 12, 2018)

*Villarreal vs Spartak Moscow*

So, Group D. Very difficult group. There is nothing clear about it in this group. There are many combinations here. True, the hosts showed most, however, they need at least one point in this match. It will not be an easy job for them. They are a very average team in LaLiga. They have a very important match against Huesca away in the domestic league. On the other hand, at EL, they were defeated with 1 win and 4 draws. True, Spanish teams are quite successful in this type of competition. If Rapid is better against the Rangers they can still count on 2nd place. Rangers has poor results in the last three games. In any case, for the Scottish Club this type of competition is not too attractive. Let's assume that they will be defeated. In that case, Everything was settled. That match is actually key and not this one. On the other hand, if Raoid, for one point and Spartacus pick up all three points, then Spartak could take second place. As things stand, the Russians have small chances in all these combinations. True, they are a much better team than their opponent. However, the Russian Premier League is much weaker. In the last game, Spartacus was defeated (1: 2) at home against Rapid. This shows enough about Spartak and their motives in this game. Otherwise, they had a clash in Moscow (3: 3). So, they have definitely small chances for 2nd place.

Otherwise, both sides have problems with injuries. In any case, Bacca vs Adriano and Ze Luis.

All in all, hosts have the opportunity to win this match. On the other hand, visitors can resist, but is this important for them?All right. Hom win is probably the best option. However, I do not prefer Odds with 1.53, 1.50 etc. So, my offer is: Away win (1.25AH with Odd 1.70).



*Rapid Vienna vs Rangers*



We are still in Group D. At first glance, Rapid has a great opportunity to go to the next stage with a win. In the last match, they were better than Spartak Moscow away. Okay. However, they are very weak in the Austrian league. True, they have raised their shape in the last two games, but they are actually a very average team. Also, their work is not overly effective. 16 goals after 17 rounds in Austria. Alar and Murg can be their key players.

On the other hand Rangers has problems with injuries. They probably can not count on Dorrans and Murphy. Candeias has a suspension due to a red card. Otherwise, visitors have fallen into their shape in the last two matches. They earned only one point in Scotland - Premiership. Otherwise, they have only two points less than Celtic. They are an extremely efficient team. Their key player is Morelos (9 goals). But there will probably be Tavernier and Arfield. No doubt, they have a tremendous potential in their attack. The big question is how much they are focused on this type of competition. True, they have a very easy job against Hamilton at home in 4 days. In any case, they can score a goal. Also, hosts can score a goal. I can not see this winner in this match. In any case, I expect both sides are capable of BTTS-Yes. All in all, I expect an open game with BTTS-Yes with Odd 1.61. This is my offer for this match.



*Rennes vs FC Astana*

Group K. We have only one team that provided the knockout phase (Dyn. Kyiv). However, this can be an exciting match. Both sides have the chances of a knockout phase. I rarely met French clubs in this type of competition. Nevertheless, hosts in addition to poor results, they have a chance to second place. Of course, they need a victory at home for them. No doubt, they are a better team, and they are in a better league. At the last match, they were better against Jablonec (0: 1) away. Before that, they had three losses in the row. So, they will try to go to everything or nothing in this game. For them draw is without significance. Also, they have problems with injuries. Baal, Danze and Guitane will probably miss the match. They have a relatively effective attack and vulnerable defense. Sarr and Ben Afra are their key players.

On the other hand, Astana is a solid team. They picked up the title in the Kazakh Premier League. Otherwise, they were at the last match weaker at home against Dyn. Kyiv (0: 1). They only want one point now. They have solid defense and very efficient strikers. Let's say, Tomasov (14 goals), Shchetkin (10 goals), Murtazayev (8 goals) etc. In the last five matches, they had two draws away. No doubt, they will be very motivated to draw. So, they will give great resistance to this game.

All in all, this will be a very important match for both sides. Hosts want to win at all costs, on the other hand, visitors want draw.

All in all, hosts are a big favorite in this game. They have experience and skills. On the other hand, visitors should not be underestimated. They have a great passion for pass. So, they will try to focus on their defense.

In any case, I offer a risky option: Away win (+ 1AH with Odds 1.72)


----------



## betcatalog (Dec 13, 2018)

Olympiacos has no easy task, but it is required to fight it with all its strength, coming in from the beginning of the match. As far as the predictions are concerned, I will follow the game of AC Milan, which makes many goal goals can be scored both teams
*OLYMPIACOS PIRAEUS vs AC MILAN @@ Both team to score, odds *1.75

Things are clear, PAOK only wants to win and wait. Bate has not shown anything special and if PAOK is strong and aggressive, he can take advantage of Tuba and win
*PAOK THESSALONIKI vs BATE BORISOV @@ *PAOK THESSALONIKI, odds 1.72


----------



## Writer (Dec 13, 2018)

Bad day.
*Villarreal vs Spartak Moscow* 2:0
Pick missed.
*Rapid Vienna vs Rangers* 1:0
Pick missed.
*Rennes vs FC Astana* 2:0
Pick missed.


----------



## maumg (Dec 14, 2018)

Keep going,sir


----------



## Writer (Dec 14, 2018)

maumg said:


> Keep going,sir


Thanks, mate.


----------

